# My Upgrade Plan.. suggestions?



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

My weaknees S2-SA bracket kit comes in Thursday so I've been putting together a plan for my upgrade, and I just wanted to post it here for review.. if I'm doing something incorrectly or you would recommend doing something else please let me know. Thanks!

*TiVo* - Humax T800 80hr S2 SA
*Upgrade* - Western Digital Caviar SE 320GB Ultra ATA/100 8mb ($125!!)

Power off, pop the hood, disconnect IDE cables and take out TiVo original drive.

Connect the original TiVo drive to a PC (no pre-existing HD's, just 1 CD-ROM) as _primary master_, 320GB new drive as _primary slave_ (jumpering apropriately).

Boot with MSFTools 2.0 CD w/ *large kernel*, check drive sizes, make sure all displays ok, and when it does..
_
mfsadd -r4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb_

verify new recording size/time.. put original drive back in TiVo, add the new drive to the bracket and put in TiVo.. cable up... and that's it!
am I missing anything?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

One flaw that i see... i would not use the original drive and new drive at the same time. I would just keep the original as a backup and not having two dependent drives (on each other) is a good idea as well. anyway that's my opinion.



BrandonSi said:


> My weaknees S2-SA bracket kit comes in Thursday so I've been putting together a plan for my upgrade, and I just wanted to post it here for review.. if I'm doing something incorrectly or you would recommend doing something else please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> *TiVo* - Humax T800 80hr S2 SA
> *Upgrade* - Western Digital Caviar SE 320GB Ultra ATA/100 8mb ($125!!)
> ...


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

magnus said:


> One flaw that i see... i would not use the original drive and new drive at the same time. I would just keep the original as a backup and not having two dependent drives (on each other) is a good idea as well. anyway that's my opinion.


Thanks.. That's a good point, I think I'll make a backup of the drive in case something does go wrong at some point.. but I'm gonna keep the two drives, if they both fail i'll just buy some more and use the backup I created.

So I guess in that case I need to throw a FAT32 drive in there to backup to first before expanding, and then do the following (assuming I use the FAT32 drive as primary slave and the original tivo as primary master):

mnt /dev/hdb /fat

mfsbackup -f 9999 -1so /fat/t800.bak /dev/hda

then once that finishes, power down, swap the FAT32 drive I backed up to with the new 320gb drive, and continue the expand process as planned..

sound about right?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No, still plan on using the 320 GB drive along. It is not advisable to use two drives, unless both are rather large (IMO 160 GB or more).

There is a certain risk to running two drives, and with one of the 80 GB, the risk outweighs the small benefit.

Yes, you have the procedure correct.


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, not being one to go against collective wisdom, I simply upgraded with the new single 320gb WD drive. Just for future references, I got stuck on the powering up screen the first try, turns out the drive was picky.. I had set the jumper to master, which caused the freezing. Removing the jumper and making the drive jumperless worked fine. My Humax T800 is now 366 hours. Thanks for the advice gang.


----------

